#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-11-24
<mrand> weee ... only 30 minutes until my conference call starts
<stlsaint> awesome
<Linden940> happy thanksgiving ya'll...i wont be around my pc much so yea wanted 2 say it now
<robs58> Evening fellow Texans
<mrand> howdy robs58
 * mrand continues shopping newegg pre-black Friday deals
#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-11-28
<stlsaint> hey someone sell me a small laptop :D
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-11-21
<Linden940> good morning
<aeroplanez> morning
<aeroplanez> anybody happens to know anything about military badges
<aeroplanez>  i have some unidentified ones
<Linden940> go to the dallas irc
<Linden940> there is a x army guy in there...JJNova
<aeroplanez> thanks
<aeroplanez> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/11/21/texas-drought-ghost-towns-graves_n_1104563.html
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-11-22
<TxEdition> hi
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-11-22
<fixmypc956> hello everyone
<fixmypc956> looking to get some help setting up ubuntu server
<fixmypc956> I built the system myself
<fixmypc956> I have installed ubuntu server to usb drive
<fixmypc956> have a 1TB HD installed in system
<fixmypc956> let me start by saying this is my 1st shot at trying this
<fixmypc956> trying to setup HD for files only...cant find info on how to do it
<fixmypc956> help anyone?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-11-24
<Z1efin> I need help with Nvidia Drivers for Ubuntu 13 is this a good room for this?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-16
<thebwt> nope
<thebwt> :( but am now
<thebwt> Good morning Tejas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-17
<thebwt> howdy folks
<xfailedrealityx> Hey
<thebwt> howdy xfailedrealityx
<xfailedrealityx> How is going?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-11-18
<thebwt> Morning folks!
<thebwt> going well
<xfailedreality_x> Good morning
<slick666_work> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ab/63/5c/ab635cc003d86146f0437eae401e5a31.jpg
<failedreality> haha that is awesome
<slick666_work> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/e3/e3ec53e456927d5d2adaee58fdf88d4d99fb50019a65f61cfc02616b74001c1e.jpg
<thebwt> :)
